

LAMP performance tips: I've spent the last 6 months combing Google for 'slow mysql'. It was enlightening - nickb
http://www.ghastlyfop.com/blog/2008/01/lamp-performance-for-dummies.html

======
cperciva
Two more tips:

1\. Use FreeBSD, not Linux; and if you must use Linux, benchmark the
performance of new kernels before you upgrade to them:
<http://people.freebsd.org/~kris/scaling/os-mysql.pdf>

2\. Use PostgreSQL, not MySQL: <http://people.freebsd.org/~kris/scaling/os-
pgsql.pdf> (compare vs. the mysql graph -- pgsql maxes out at about 30% more
transactions per second).

------
boucher
If this is all you have to show for 6 months of "combing Google", then you've
wasted a lot of time.

------
fleaflicker
The second one is not accurate. mysqldump has many options and locking the
tables is optional.

